# Wanting to be a police officer



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

My dream is to become a police officer. I'm currently at University studying sociology, psychology and criminology just to kill time. Also works in my favour for higher ranking, pay etc eventually with a degree. 

Wondering if anybody has had any difficulty/success becoming a police officer due to Social Anxiety? I'm stable as I have ever been, I've more-or-less become like any other person who experiences bouts of sadness or anxiety at one point or another.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good to know about your dream.A while ago ,I also wanted to become police officer or join army , but my heart always pulls me back to maths,physics ,all tech stuffs.Idk,its just a matter of what my heart wants more.Well anyway, good luck to you .You will get success if your really passionate enough!


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

If you're qualified and can pass the various exams and evaluations, then you can do it. There's really only one way to find out. 
There are a lot of avenues to take besides being an officer, you could work in analysis too. A lot of criminology students here start off in neighbourhood crime mapping, the end result helps to determine high risk zones in the city. Coupled with statistical analysis, a crime prevention program can be put in place. This might be anything from creating awareness to increasing officer presence in an area at a specific time. You don't need to be a patrol officer to make a difference in your community, explore other options to make the best use of your abilities.


----------

